# Cut open oem oil filter after 10k...looks re-usable



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Owner reports "very very little material in the pleats" after 10k on a 1.8t.

If you're doing 5k changes, why not drain and reuse the filter after 5k and do 10k on it total?

What would be the difference?


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

An OE VW filter will easily go 12,000 miles on any non-sludged up VW engine. In Europe they go up to 12,000 miles on an oil filter in normal service.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*mann (vw) filters*

vw filters have very large surface area (sq. in.) on their medium and are claimed to have a life of 15k miles. it's on the side of the canister we don't see as well as the box. as for being reuseable, who knows, obviously theres no sludge. filters are cheap so why take a chance, you don't want it to go on bypass.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

The filter by-pass doesn't open unless the pressure *differential from the outside to the inside of the filter exceeds the by-pass spring pressure* which is typically in the ~18 psi range depending on the filter design. This is NOT the oil pressure but the differential pressure that must be ~18 PSI.

Unless the filter has a high percentage of blocked filter media it will not see this pressure differential. That is why these filters can easily go 15K miles on a non sludged up engine. I just change the filter and oil at 7,500+ miles and get on with life. The UOA shows the oil is still fine for continued service so I could go even longer.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

:thumbup:


TechMeister said:


> The filter by-pass doesn't open unless the pressure *differential from the outside to the inside of the filter exceeds the by-pass spring pressure* which is typically in the ~18 psi range depending on the filter design. This is NOT the oil pressure but the differential pressure that must be ~18 PSI.
> 
> Unless the filter has a high percentage of blocked filter media it will not see this pressure differential. That is why these filters can easily go 15K miles on a non sludged up engine. I just change the filter and oil at 7,500+ miles and get on with life. The UOA shows the oil is still fine for continued service so I could go even longer.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

I may be mistaken but doesn't the outside of the oem filter say something about 30k km?


----------



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

2 years / 30,000km


----------

